
Have the Public Clouds Killed Hadoop? - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/06/06/have-the-public-clouds-killed-hadoop/
======
njyx
Hard to argue that the ease of use of public cloud data solutions isn't having
some effect. There are ways out - like truly functioning identically on-prem
and multiple clouds but it's challenging.

